# Neck training can save your life [ picture proves it]



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

but man - he has a great lower third
exactly - and its correlated to thick neck
thick neck can save you making your narrow invisible jaw seem wider
gives u most important thing - dimorphism

I didn't only start training neck every single session, I'm planning to train ONLY neck during some sessions

and 1 fcking thing - why the hell you you train legs?

if I'm sometimes sceptical regarding biceps, why even wasting your youth on legs?


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 3, 2020)

how to train neck at home


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> how to train neck at home


if u don't have weights you cant


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 3, 2020)

if your neck naturally isn't at least that thick it might be over, he's frauding by bringing his head back too


----------



## audimax (Oct 3, 2020)

Legit. Just watch how Connor Murphy looks now without his neck. Doesnt even look like a chad anymore facially


----------



## Terminator2009 (Oct 3, 2020)

i have gained some weight lately(used to be skinnycel) and definetely the neck area getting thicker halos me 
i didnt do though any neck training but some exercises made this area kinda sore(like heavy shrugs)


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Virgincel (Oct 3, 2020)

Neckpill is legit but below certain threshold of FACE nothing matters at all


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Neckpill is legit but below certain threshold of FACE nothing matters at all


of course it doesn't, but guy from pic should neckmax even in right pic


----------



## diggbicc (Oct 3, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> how to train neck at home


----------



## TryingToLooksmax19 (Oct 3, 2020)

neckpill is legit ngl


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 3, 2020)

legit bro I've been bobbing my head up and down my dildo and its been training my neck. I look so much better as a result.


----------



## RapGod (Oct 3, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> how to train neck at home



Easy DIY neck bodyweight workout:
1) Buy a rope
2) Tie around neck
3) Hang for around 60 seconds (isometric exercise)


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

RapGod said:


> Easy DIY neck bodyweight workout:
> 1) Buy a rope
> 2) Tie around neck
> 3) Hang for around 60 seconds (isometric exercise)


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Oct 3, 2020)

Can you train neck laying on a couch? Don’t want to look like an idiot and do it on a bench in the gym


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 3, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> and 1 fcking thing - why the hell you you train legs?


More muscle more t


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 3, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> More muscle more t


Also aesthetics JFL women love big butts and ridicule Chicken legs


----------



## TimeToChange (Oct 3, 2020)

His neck has nothing to do with the fact that he is good looking


----------



## Deleted member 9391 (Oct 3, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> how to train neck at home


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

TimeToChange said:


> His neck has nothing to do with the fact that he is good looking


Reputation36


----------



## Virgincel (Oct 3, 2020)

freeone12 said:


>


Miles of bone


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 3, 2020)

Blackpill. If you don't have the androgen receptors or favourable insertion points, then neck training doesn't work. I trained neck 3x a week for 6 months and grew it from 15 to 17 inches. Barely any visible difference in the before and afters. People here praise neck training like it's something that will explode after a few weeks of training but this is simply not the case.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Blackpill. If you don't have the androgen receptors or favourable insertion points, then neck training doesn't work. I trained neck 3x a week for 6 months and grew it from 15 to 17 inches. Barely any visible difference in the before and afters. People here praise neck training like it's something that will explode after a few weeks of training but this is simply not the case.


i ve been training for over 2 years and change is drastic
you are not persistent enough


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 3, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> i ve been training for over 2 years and change is drastic
> you are not persistent enough



What kind of reps and sets are you doing? Neck curls and extensions with harness?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> What kind of reps and sets are you doing? Neck curls and extensions with harness?


neck curls
I do 4x up 30 reps
the key is also to build lean muscle not fat
5 cm within 6 months is surely like 70% fat <if u measured right>


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 3, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> View attachment 708513





RapGod said:


> Easy DIY neck bodyweight workout:
> 1) Buy a rope
> 2) Tie around neck
> 3) Hang for around 60 seconds (isometric exercise)


i love all the great looksmaxxing advice on this looksmaxxing forum!!   🥰 🥰


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 3, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> View attachment 708500
> View attachment 708502
> View attachment 708503


when my neck is pumped I start to look like this a bit jfl. The key is lw bf. 

My goal is yujiro neck


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> when my neck is pumped I start to look like this a bit jfl. The key is lw bf.
> 
> My goal is yujiro neck
> 
> ...


No jaw?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 3, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> No jaw?


I mean just the neck looks big and undefined. I still have a clear jawline though.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> I mean just the neck looks big and undefined. I still have a clear jawline though.


Fat neck then lol? or what?
The bigger your neck gets to a certain extent will make jaw less clear unless lean


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 3, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> Fat neck then lol? or what?
> The bigger your neck gets to a certain extent will make jaw less clear unless lean


yeah when you look at the anime character I posted you can see clear muscle separation and I can also see it a bit on my own neck. However when pumped, when all the blood is in there, my neck just looks bloated, no muscle separation.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> yeah when you look at the anime character I posted you can see clear muscle separation and I can also see it a bit on my own neck. However when pumped, when all the blood is in there, my neck just looks bloated, no muscle separation.


Yes Baki's char is ideal

Just don't focus too much on it, it can help a lot but other stuff can be more beneficial


----------



## TITUS (Oct 3, 2020)

You can't do one session of neck training, you train it often and that's it. Whenever you feel like, just flip sides on bed, hang your head and do 100 reps or hold a 10lbs water bottle or something while doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 3, 2020)

This guy looks like a massive dick, and I don't mean in the sense that he looks like a douchebag
but like an actual dick


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Oct 3, 2020)

Because 


Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 708474
> 
> 
> but man - he has a great lower third
> ...


legs release t you low t cuck


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 3, 2020)

the longer the neck.
The more you need a thick neck


----------



## Effortless (Oct 3, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Blackpill. If you don't have the androgen receptors or favourable insertion points, then neck training doesn't work. I trained neck 3x a week for 6 months and grew it from 15 to 17 inches. Barely any visible difference in the before and afters. People here praise neck training like it's something that will explode after a few weeks of training but this is simply not the case.



Wait, you really think 2 inches in neck circumference is not a lot? Neck maxxing is really legit for me, I always had good separations and insertion but its was just a bit smaller, I did posture training and neck training for 2 months and saw noticeable difference


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 3, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Wait, you really think 2 inches in neck circumference is not a lot? Neck maxxing is really legit for me, I always had good separations and insertion but its was just a bit smaller, I did posture training and neck training for 2 months and saw noticeable difference



It is a lot but people irl didn't seem to see much of a difference. Seems to be more to it than growing pure size. Very dependent on insertion point.


----------



## Effortless (Oct 3, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> It is a lot but people irl didn't seem to see much of a difference. Seems to be more to it than growing pure size. Very dependent on insertion point.



Can you explain? I dont really get the insertion point thing on necks?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 3, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Can you explain? I dont really get the insertion point thing on necks?



Length of the neck mostly in regards to insertion point. Also, bigonial width and skull size will determine how big your neck looks in comparison to your FACE and body. The number of androgen receptors you got there is another thing to consider. People will respond differently to isolated neck training.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 4, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Because
> 
> legs release t you low t cuck


imaging believing in that bro science meme preached by 5'4 "high t" squatters manlets
JFL
just waste your time theory


----------



## TimeToChange (Oct 4, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Reputation36


I love when the lowest IQ people cant find good arguments and just speak about your ' reputation' on this site, wich no one care lol. Well play you wrote more messages on looksmax than me! What an achievement.


----------

